# big bear sank now smokes.



## kevinquinn84

I ran off in a deep hole and got muddy water in carb. Didn't know it at the time fired right up. Continued riding and then it started cutting out and smoking on me. Got it home and had dried mud in the carb. Cleaned it out and still smoking. Sometimes it clears up then it just starts smoking bad. When it clears up it will smoke a little when I gas on it. It weird cause it blue smoke but off and on. Changed oil and gas. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## gpinjason

you probably already burned up the rings on the piston... it's getting oil past the rings and burning it, that's why it's smoking... it is cutting out probably because it's lost compression... you will need to rebuild the top end...


----------



## bigblackbrute

sounds like u need a ring job and maybe the cylinder honed. thats jus my 2 cents


----------



## gpinjason

Here ya go... when you sink your bike, you should never start it back up and keep riding... if you do, you are in for a big problem... read this page!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps


----------



## kevinquinn84

That's what i was afraid of. It didn't completely sink so I was hoping it would be ok. It runs good far as compression just smokes sometimes. How much would a rebuild cost?


----------



## jblac15

You can try taking the spark plug out and pouring a cap of oil down the hole. Let it sit for a couple hours then start it up. Sometimes it helps the rings swell back up and you may get a little more life out of it. Luckily the BB motor is simple to re-build so you're only looking at a few hundred bucks to do it. Where are you located?


----------



## hondarider3

i would also rebuild it i dont know if they are the same but i got my honda 300 rebuilt for like 150


----------

